# Foods you loved as a kid that are no longer sold



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

I used to get cinnamon twist ice cream as a kid that was amazing. It was like melted, gooey ribbons of red hot candies swirled into vanilla. I have tried in vain to make it at home and cannot find it on the internet.

Also, I loved peanut butter boppers, a granola bar-like product that had a catchy Beach Boys song on its tv commercial.

Anybody else out there remembering treats from the past?


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

When we went on long trips (car or airplane), my mom would always buy a few packs of gum, some of it even *gasp* gum with sugar. It was a huge treat. One of our favorites was that gum that comes in huge cubes--Bubbalicious? Hubba-Bubba? Anyway, they made a chocolate mint gum that was SO delicious. I guess my family members were the only ones who thought so; I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Planter's Cheez Balls...I bet they stopped making them because they were making people grow extra heads or something but I don't care, I would buy them in a SECOND if I saw them again...








imagining my shopping cart full of dark leafy greens, organic eggs, lentils, avocadoes, whole wheat pasta and an entire CASE of Planter's Cheez Balls


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

Any food that is purposely spelled incorrectly is bound to be yummy!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure if they still make it or not since I haven't looked in years... I just said to DD1 today that I was having a craving for Campbell's Meatball Alphabet Soup. Anyone seen it? I couldn't eat it anyway with current food restrictions. The other thing was a TV dinner (staple of my youth) that was meatballs in gravy, alongside fake mashed potatoes. YUM! Again, something I wouldn't be able to have now anyway, so maybe they're still out there. Most of the things I loved as a kid are still out there, I just don't buy them!
Crunch n' Munch... BooBerry Cereal... chocolate Pop-Tarts... Fun Dipps candy... I used to love the Watermelon Hubba Bubba (doesn't stick to your face when the bubble bursts!)


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

jim henson's muppet brand yogurt(i know not horribly nasty) GOD I MISS IT!
pebbles cereal( i know they still make it just cant find it around here







)
this "oatmeal" that came with strawberry sauce in a pouch and you squeezed it into your oatmeal-idea being you could "draw" in your oatmeal


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Triples! I loved that stuff. http://www.mrbreakfast.com/cereal/c_378.jpg It was my favorite cereal ever.


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheez balls for sure! I had forgotten about those! We used to eat them while we watched "Full House" on friday nights







Also Welch's (I think that was the brand?) juice treats that were shaped like little half circles and each box was just one flavor- either grape, orange or cherry flavored.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Martha27 said:


> Cheez balls for sure! I had forgotten about those! We used to eat them while we watched "Full House" on friday nights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

mmmm Schwann's


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage* 
Planter's Cheez Balls...I bet they stopped making them because they were making people grow extra heads or something but I don't care, I would buy them in a SECOND if I saw them again...








imagining my shopping cart full of dark leafy greens, organic eggs, lentils, avocadoes, whole wheat pasta and an entire CASE of Planter's Cheez Balls









Oh, I miss cheez balls. So good.

I loved drinking Beep. It was sold in a carton (like milk) and it was some juice thing. So yummy too.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Duh how could I forget...
There used to be a pharmacy(thrifty's) near us in california that had an icecream scoop counter. they hadthis ice cream "chocolate malted crunch" YUMMMY!!! chocolate ice cream with little malted bits throughtout...yumm.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
Hmmm...not sure let me think I don't know if they are made anymore or not
Scwanns strawberry fruit bars.


Schwan's still makes those.









I miss 7-Up Gold. And I don't know if I ever drank banana quik or if my Dad used to wax on about it. But it sounds good, not that I'd buy Nestle now.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
I used to love the Watermelon Hubba Bubba (doesn't stick to your face when the bubble bursts!)

They still make this, I bought some a month or so ago.

I miss Tuna Twist, Maypo, and most of all I miss Chocolite candy bars...I've been craving one for 25 years.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they still make this, but not near me... Big Red or something like that... a carbonated bright red soda that tasted similar to an overly-sugared root beer or cream soda.

They DO make lick-em-aids still. And non-pareils. And lavender mints. And root beer barrels. DH and I put stuff like that in one another's stockings.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
Crunch n' Munch

PM me your address, Kathy, and I may be able to send you some. (Can you even eat it?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
oldschool spaghettio's since they are now "improved" they stink.
Scwanns strawberry fruit bars.

They changed Spaghetti-Os? How sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhotmama* 
mmmm Schwann's

Schwanns like the frozen food company? I think I've seen their delivery trucks around here.

I miss the old Ben & Jerry's. I haven't had it for 2 years because of nursing a diary-sensitive LO, but DH says it just isn't what it used to be - filled with air and the "chunks" are now the size of sprinkles.


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

I loved those fruit snacks! Yum! I forgot about Triples!!

I miss Kaboom cereal! My mom used to get it for wic. Smiley face cereal with teeny star marshmallows!


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I miss the old Ben & Jerry's. I haven't had it for 2 years because of nursing a diary-sensitive LO, but DH says it just isn't what it used to be - filled with air and the "chunks" are now the size of sprinkles.

I miss Ben & Jerry's Wavy Gravy, my very favorite ice cream ever









Oh, and New York seltzer.


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

Martha!!! Yes! I loved that stuff!!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

I miss the old Ben & Jerry's. I haven't had it for 2 years because of nursing a diary-sensitive LO, but DH says it just isn't what it used to be - filled with air and the "chunks" are now the size of sprinkles.








Yes Ben & Jerry's just isn't the same anymore you used to find huge gobs of cookie dough etc. now your lucky to find a piece or two!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

Yes I LOVED THAT.... It came in GLASS BOTTLES... a total pain to get home from the store...

I just found PIXIE STIX for halloween... man was I in heaven

And right now the dollar section at Target has those wax candy things filled with quasi soda. (I just spent 15 mins getting wax out of my front teeth)
http://www.amazon.com/Nip-Novelty-Wa.../dp/B001TLWOWQ


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/1-Case-of-Cand...f=pd_sim_gro_2

Look what else they still have.....


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I totally remember that stuff Martha! My aunt drank it like...well water


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quisp cereal. With the little alien cartoon on the box.

I had no idea they stopped making Planters Cheez Balls!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
Anyway, they made a chocolate mint gum that was SO delicious.

I remember that! I loved that stuff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
Crunch n' Munch... BooBerry Cereal... chocolate Pop-Tarts... Fun Dipps candy... I used to love the Watermelon Hubba Bubba (doesn't stick to your face when the bubble bursts!)

you can still get crunch-n-munch, chocolate pop tarts and fun dips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
And I don't know if I ever drank banana quik or if my Dad used to wax on about it. But it sounds good, not that I'd buy Nestle now.

You can get it in single serving bottles at some convenience stores. I have seen it. We don't buy nestle and I can't drink milk so I don't know if it is good.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

gummy trolls! little troll shaped fruit snacks. I remember having them when I got home from kindergarten. the head would be one color and the feet another color.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

I really loved Clearly Canadian too. They still make it, I've seen it in my grocery store. But it comes in a plastic bottle now and only like 2-3 flavors. When I was a kid I remember there were a ton of flavors to choose from. One of my favorites was Green Apple. My dad used to take me to the corner market to pick out something to drink when we delivered the Sunday paper together. I always picked a Clearly Canadian.


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

I remember the peanut butter boppers. My faves were Carnation Instant Breakfast bars, the *ORIGINAL* Whatchamacallit, and Cheez-Waffies. The latter was available in certain markets, but is now pretty rare on the East Coast by some Wise factories, but not in the entire Wise service area. So I guess I should move back to NJ.


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

Under Cover Bears! It was oatmeal with gummy bears in it, when you added the hot water the bears came out of hiding. Mmmm warm gummy bears for breakfast!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
gummy trolls! little troll shaped fruit snacks. I remember having them when I got home from kindergarten. the head would be one color and the feet another color.

Omg! YES!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *em123* 
Under Cover Bears! It was oatmeal with gummy bears in it, when you added the hot water the bears came out of hiding. Mmmm warm gummy bears for breakfast!









Again...YES! My dd now loves the dino eggs...so not the same.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
I remember the peanut butter boppers. My faves were Carnation Instant Breakfast bars, the *ORIGINAL* Whatchamacallit, and Cheez-Waffies. The latter was available in certain markets, but is now pretty rare on the East Coast by some Wise factories, but not in the entire Wise service area. So I guess I should move back to NJ.

Me too! The Cheez Waffies are still around in rare spots. My mom sometimes spots them and sends me a package. The neon orange filling is as good as ever. I can eat the whole bag in a sitting... And those Carnation bars were so good--just a little crumbly in the middle.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puffingirl* 
Me too! The Cheez Waffies are still around in rare spots. My mom sometimes spots them and sends me a package. The neon orange filling is as good as ever. I can eat the whole bag in a sitting... And those Carnation bars were so good--just a little crumbly in the middle.










http://www.crossroads-market.com/pro...153&variation=


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage* 
Planter's Cheez Balls...I bet they stopped making them because they were making people grow extra heads or something but I don't care, I would buy them in a SECOND if I saw them again...








imagining my shopping cart full of dark leafy greens, organic eggs, lentils, avocadoes, whole wheat pasta and an entire CASE of Planter's Cheez Balls









I still look for them......hoping

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
Quisp cereal. With the little alien cartoon on the box.

I have 4 of the alien magnets on my fridge right now









Marathon bars. It was who knows what covered in chocolate... 2 thin strips kind of braided together...

DH misses toaster pizzas he had as a kid.


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
I really loved Clearly Canadian too. They still make it, I've seen it in my grocery store. But it comes in a plastic bottle now and only like 2-3 flavors. When I was a kid I remember there were a ton of flavors to choose from. One of my favorites was Green Apple. My dad used to take me to the corner market to pick out something to drink when we delivered the Sunday paper together. I always picked a Clearly Canadian.

They still make it! I'm going to have to look more carefully to see if we have it around here. Although, I don't know as it would be the same if it wasn't in a funny shaped glass bottle


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Not me but DH is very sad over no longer being able to find "Big Sticks" which apparently are some sort of Popsicle.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Chocolate Koogle. It was a Kraft product made with peanut butter and other delightful things swirled into it.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Oh they changed the Spaghettios! That makes more sense. I ate a can the other day and almost threw up they were so gross. I was like, "how did I EAT these as a kid?!"

Fanta Red Cream Soda. Omg. So good. They have Fanta soda now, but it's not anywhere near the same as Red Cream. I remember when they started becoming scarce... I was 10, and I had 2 cans with me at school and some kid bought one from me for $2.

I wish I hadn't sold it and kept it because now I waaaant some waaaah!!!


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

Keebler used to make flour tortilla chips that were SO good. The only problem was that you had to choose between cinnamon sugar and spicy cheese, the dilema usually drove you to purchase both. I look for them every time I go to a new grocery store, hoping that they're still made.

Isn't there a musuem for discontinued food products?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Space Food Sticks - they came in chocolate or peanut butter, chewy sticks that we were sure that astronauts ate for sure!









Uno bars - do they still make those?

Chocolate pudding in an individual-sized can (I think Del Monte) - it had a certain taste that, for some reason, I loved...once in a while I have a pudding that has a hint of that old flavor, whatever it was...now I make my own fron scratch which I love, but still that old flavor lingers...









I am sure that there are others that I will spend the rest of the day longing for!!!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Breyer's vanilla, before they started adding guar gum & whatever else is in there now. Ironic, since they used to have the commercial w/the little boy struggling to read the competitor's ingredients, but the Breyer's ingredients were something like "cream, sugar, vanilla beans".


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I loved the oatmeal that came with the fruit sauce to draw with!
I used to love Jello 123, but they quit making it.
For the past couple weeks, I've been really missing this cereal I used to LOVE as a kid. I have no idea what it was called, but it was little mini-wheat type things with fruit filling inside. The best was the strawberry and the raspberry. I think they also had gross flavors like raisin. I have no idea why they stopped making it...it was so good!
I know there are probably tons more that I can't think of off the top of my head.

We used to get a ton of stuff from Schwann's. My mom still does occasionally. Their ice cream is the best non-homemade ice cream I've ever had. Their rainbow sherbert is so yummy!! And they have the best frozen chicken fingers ever. mmm.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puffingirl* 
Me too! The Cheez Waffies are still around in rare spots. My mom sometimes spots them and sends me a package. The neon orange filling is as good as ever. I can eat the whole bag in a sitting... And those Carnation bars were so good--just a little crumbly in the middle.









Mmm, Cheez Waffies. Another benefit of growing up in NJ.







Still available in this part of VA - maybe I'll get some today!

I had no idea they stopped making the instant breakfast bars!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
PM me your address, Kathy, and I may be able to send you some. (Can you even eat it?)

Nah, I can't eat it anyway. But thanks! My grandmother used to get them just at Christmas so it was a treat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
you can still get crunch-n-munch, chocolate pop tarts and fun dips

I don't even look at those sections of the supermarket anymore since we can't eat them anyway. Glad to know some of it is still around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olien* 
Marathon bars. It was who knows what covered in chocolate... 2 thin strips kind of braided together....

There was a store I got a few things from a few years back for my brothers. It was like nostalgic candy store or something like that. I think they had marathon bars, and sky bars, and that gum that was shaped like little gold nuggets in a burlap bag....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
Breyer's vanilla, before they started adding guar gum & whatever else is in there now. Ironic, since they used to have the commercial w/the little boy struggling to read the competitor's ingredients, but the Breyer's ingredients were something like "cream, sugar, vanilla beans".

poly... poly... "that's polysorbate 80, Johnny"


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Milk Break Bars. Supposedly high in calcium, really just a glorified chocolate bar. When we moved to a different state in 1985 and could not find these, my grandmother used to send them to us.

I also loved the oatmeal you could draw in.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Just thought of another one...O'Boise potato chips, gawd I loved those.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Crystal Pepsi! Loved that stuff.

I also loved Clearly Canadian - peach flavor was my fave but I also liked black raspberry or something like that. Mmmmm


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
http://www.crossroads-market.com/pro...153&variation=


AAAAHHHH!!!!! Must update holiday wish list immediately!


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
For the past couple weeks, I've been really missing this cereal I used to LOVE as a kid. I have no idea what it was called, but it was little mini-wheat type things with fruit filling inside. The best was the strawberry and the raspberry. I think they also had gross flavors like raisin. I have no idea why they stopped making it...it was so good!


There used to be a Raisin Squares/Wheats cereal, which was filled with raisin, but I distinctly remember an apple and a strawberry filled shredded wheat. I think it was called Fruit Wheats? I only remember that because I hate shredded wheat, so I'd just crack them in half with my teeth and scrape out the apple, like a poor-man's fig newton. Glad to see that cereal made someone happy out there as it was making me miserable. I swear I'll lose my mind if Cocoa Puffs ever leave the market.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
Quisp cereal. With the little alien cartoon on the box.

I had no idea they stopped making Planters Cheez Balls!









I loved Quisp too! You can still buy it online from Quaker or from resellers, but it is kinda expensive for cereal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
I remember the peanut butter boppers. My faves were Carnation Instant Breakfast bars, the *ORIGINAL* Whatchamacallit, and Cheez-Waffies. The latter was available in certain markets, but is now pretty rare on the East Coast by some Wise factories, but not in the entire Wise service area. So I guess I should move back to NJ.

I also loved the Carnation Instant Breakfast bars. I forgot about them until I saw this thread.


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

Immediately, my childhood favorite popped into my head. Jello Pudding Pops. I think maybe once in the last 4 years, my DH and I have found them in a grocery store during summer. they were not the same. smaller, and the icy coating on the outside wasn't thick enough to bite off.

How I miss those. Fudgecicles... just a sad second.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
I think they still make this, but not near me... Big Red or something like that... a carbonated bright red soda that tasted similar to an overly-sugared root beer or cream soda.

I'vebeen seeing Big Red in stores lately. IN fact I tend to bring it to Christmas Eve at my sister's house.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

OH yeah, Loved that stuff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LZP* 
Immediately, my childhood favorite popped into my head. Jello Pudding Pops. I think maybe once in the last 4 years, my DH and I have found them in a grocery store during summer. they were not the same. smaller, and the icy coating on the outside wasn't thick enough to bite off.

How I miss those. Fudgecicles... just a sad second.

Yes!!!! Jello Pudding Pops were the absolute best. I wonder if you could make them yourself with pudding mix?? Wanna try? I think I might!

What else - oh does anyone remember somethign that was like a fruit roll-up, formed into a tube, with some ooey-gooey fruity stuff inside? It reminds me of taking those iowa basics tests. LOL

Teddy Grahams - the cereal, chocolate. They were the only cereal I would consider eating when soggy, they tasted just like soaked too long oreos.


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LZP* 
Immediately, my childhood favorite popped into my head. Jello Pudding Pops. I think maybe once in the last 4 years, my DH and I have found them in a grocery store during summer. they were not the same. smaller, and the icy coating on the outside wasn't thick enough to bite off.

How I miss those. Fudgecicles... just a sad second.

I was just going through the thread to see if anyone was going to say Jello Pudding Pops. LOVED those!


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
Duh how could I forget...
There used to be a pharmacy(thrifty's) near us in california that had an icecream scoop counter. they hadthis ice cream "chocolate malted crunch" YUMMMY!!! chocolate ice cream with little malted bits throughtout...yumm.

I think they still sell it, don't they? It is my little sister's favorite!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkygirl74* 
I think they still sell it, don't they? It is my little sister's favorite!

SERIOUSLY!?!?! I no longer live in cali but wasn't thrifty's bought out ???


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
I loved the oatmeal that came with the fruit sauce to draw with!
I used to love Jello 123, but they quit making it.
For the past couple weeks, I've been really missing this cereal I used to LOVE as a kid. I have no idea what it was called, but it was little mini-wheat type things with fruit filling inside. The best was the strawberry and the raspberry. I think they also had gross flavors like raisin. I have no idea why they stopped making it...it was so good!

.

Jello 123 is so good, i think i saw a generic version in the grocery the other day, but i don't eat gelatin anymore








I had completely forgot about the mini wheat cereal, it was so good. My mom wouldn't let me get any cereal that had like over 11 g of sugar or something, and this one was over. I would buy it when i had my own money to spend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
Chocolate pudding in an individual-sized can (I think Del Monte) - it had a certain taste that, for some reason, I loved...once in a while I have a pudding that has a hint of that old flavor, whatever it was...now I make my own fron scratch which I love, but still that old flavor lingers...









I am sure that there are others that I will spend the rest of the day longing for!!!

Yummy, chocolate pudding in a can. You had to be careful when you licked the lid, i was always scared i was going to slice off my tongue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

Raspberry cream, my favorite. I could only get it in ohio up until a few years ago, but here they still sell the blackberry but it's hard to find, and way more expensive now.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thrifty's was bought by Rite Aid but it is still sold there.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Ha, I was just at big lots today and they had clearly canadian for .70! I thought of this thread and bought 3







they had one raspberry cream left and i snatched it up, and got a couple kiwi limes. Those were the only flavors.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Jello Pudding Pops!!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

MMMMM Clearly Canadian was a fave of mine!!!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeye_bebe* 
My faves were Carnation Instant Breakfast bars....

I've told my kids about those before. They were SO yummy! I'm sure they were totally bad for you, too.









I also remember that Popsicle made vanilla ones for a while. They were white and tasted sort of like frozen cream soda.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

SMACK ramin- i loved the stuff but cant find it anywhere!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
You can get it in single serving bottles at some convenience stores. I have seen it. We don't buy nestle and I can't drink milk so I don't know if it is good.









Yeah, but this was the *powder*.









I also liked Clearly Canadian (peach). And I loved the breakfast bars mentioned--were they Carnation? I liked the chocolate chip version.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

Planter's Cheez Balls...I bet they stopped making them because they were making people grow extra heads or something but I don't care, I would buy them in a SECOND if I saw them again...
Not that I could eat them now, but







. My grandmother would always bring those with her when she came to visit.

I also LOVED crystal pepsi.

And I have no idea why, but Mother's Cookies - the circus ones with that waxy frosting on them. But I just googled it and it looks like they are back! Still can't eat them though.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Powdered egg nog mix. I've only ever had it at my grandma's. I think it came in a jar and you added a couple of teaspoons to milk and you could have "egg nog" any time of year.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Jun 11, 2009)

When I was PG with DD2, I *craved* Jello Pudding Pops and Bonkers candy. 




Neither were available


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

When I was growing up, the soda pop was in these metal coolers and the bottles (yes, real glass bottles) hung from this grid. You put in your coin (a dime, I think) and it would release this lever and you could pull your bottle through. The front of the case had the bottle opener. I really miss vended soda in a bottle. Yeah, you can get a few of them in specialty stores, but they're not all available and none are vended this way any more.

I miss the lunch counter at the local pharmacy where I grew up. There was a real soda jerk and I would be able to ask for extra syrup in my sodas. The ice cream was real and homemade. I could get all sorts of creamy and cold desserts made to order right in front of me. Root beer was the best. A cold root beer with an extra shot of syrup. So sweet!

ETA: Oh, another store in town (the Murphy's Five and Dime, I think) had an AUTOMAT. It was left over from the 50's, I think, because I never saw them any other place. They weren't popular anymore, I don't think. I loved it, though. It makes me long for those earlier days.

(I guess these aren't actual foods, but are food related. Sorry.)


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

loved CRystal Pepsi!!

Magic Middles? The cookies with chocolate filling? So good!! Made by Keebler.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Things I miss:
Crystal pepsi
Jumping jack doritoes
pb max
schwan's breaded vegetbles- They looked kind of like mozzerela sticks from the out side but instead of cheese inside they had different vegetables- corn, and okra are the two I remember well.

Things I can't find in the US:
Kinder eggs- Love them.
Real european fanta


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
I miss Ben & Jerry's Wavy Gravy, my very favorite ice cream ever









That was my favorite too! I didn't realize they had actually completely stopped making it I just thought it was hard to find







And I wasn't really a kid when I was eating it, I was in college.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
gummy trolls! little troll shaped fruit snacks. I remember having them when I got home from kindergarten. the head would be one color and the feet another color.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *em123* 
Under Cover Bears! It was oatmeal with gummy bears in it, when you added the hot water the bears came out of hiding. Mmmm warm gummy bears for breakfast!









I don't remember either of these but they are both cracking me up









I miss Marathon bars. They were candy bars made of a long braid of caramel covered in chocolate. YUM!


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmm also for you Californians: Naugles which Del Taco bought out. They had a CHEESE BURRITO....just cheese and a touch of red sauce, like a quesadilla but rolled up like a burrito and much much more cheese. The cheese wasn't even melted but that is part of what made it good. I got those all the time until I was about 6 and Del Taco bought them out.

Then Del Taco had a "deli style burrito" when I was around 10. Wraps weren't in vogue 18 years ago so I just loved getting turkey, ham, cheese, lettuce, tomato and secret sauce rolled up in a tortilla!

Both of those things would make me sick now but I loved them then!

Do they still have Flaky Flix, Dunkaroos? Loved those, too.


----------



## BarefootGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Famatigia* 
loved CRystal Pepsi!!

Magic Middles? The cookies with chocolate filling? So good!! Made by Keebler.

OMG, I usually HATE packaged cookies, but I would kill for some Magic Middles!!! Maybe I shouldn't read this thread, I'd forgotten about those and now I really want them


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I LOVED Clearly Canadian and Crystal Pepsi! We would have dates with our grandparents and I remember loving Chicken Little sandwiches from KFC and Burger Buddies from Burger King. Liked the little sandwiches, I guess LOL.


----------



## BarefootGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Is anyone else seriously upset with Chick-fil-a for changing the chicken salad sandwich? It was awesome chicken salad on perfectly toasted white bread and I'd dip it in the yummy but horribly unhealthy barbeque sauce.

I don't like the new one. While it is good, it's just not the same. It has fancier bread and lettuce, which is fine. But they changed the actual chicken salad recipe and it sucks now. Maybe it is a little healthier, but I didn't go to chick-fil-a for healthy food. I don't eat fast food much, but that used to be my standby. It had been ever since my grandmother introduced me to it as a kid. I can't believe they don't have it anymore.


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

There was this breakfast cereal- I think it was called "Crazy Cow" or something? It came in either chocolate or strawberry flavor and looked like Coco Puffs. The idea was that it turned the milk into chocolate or strawberry milk after the cereal was gone. Must have been coated in Quik!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

I miss Ben & Jerry's Wavy Gravy, my very favorite ice cream ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
That was my favorite too! I didn't realize they had actually completely stopped making it I just thought it was hard to find







And I wasn't really a kid when I was eating it, I was in college.









Actually I was probably in my early 20s when I ate it(I'm 36 now)...but still...I miss it! A lot!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootGirl* 
Is anyone else seriously upset with Chick-fil-a for changing the chicken salad sandwich? It was awesome chicken salad on perfectly toasted white bread and I'd dip it in the yummy but horribly unhealthy barbeque sauce.

I don't like the new one. While it is good, it's just not the same. It has fancier bread and lettuce, which is fine. But they changed the actual chicken salad recipe and it sucks now. Maybe it is a little healthier, but I didn't go to chick-fil-a for healthy food. I don't eat fast food much, but that used to be my standby. It had been ever since my grandmother introduced me to it as a kid. I can't believe they don't have it anymore.

Chick Fil A is yum. Thank goodness the closest one to me is about 30 minutes away


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
Kinder eggs- Love them.

I sometimes find those at those little regional grocers. I have seen them at a Middle Eastern grocer here as well as a European.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I remember Dunkaroos. I can't remember if I liked them or not though.

The thing I miss was this breakfast bread that my mom used to buy. It was like a cinnamon raisin swirl bread with a thick layer of SUPER sugary frosting on the top. Pre-sliced and everything. It was awesome. I don't even remember who made it.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
Duh how could I forget...
There used to be a pharmacy(thrifty's) near us in california that had an icecream scoop counter. they hadthis ice cream "chocolate malted crunch" YUMMMY!!! chocolate ice cream with little malted bits throughtout...yumm.

That was my favorite!!!!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LZP* 
Immediately, my childhood favorite popped into my head. Jello Pudding Pops. I think maybe once in the last 4 years, my DH and I have found them in a grocery store during summer. they were not the same. smaller, and the icy coating on the outside wasn't thick enough to bite off.

How I miss those. Fudgecicles... just a sad second.

Funny story about jello pudding pops. My mom bought some for us once when
I was a kid. My dad was looking at the ingredients and the sell by date and said somehting like these things are so fake I bet they glow in the dark. My sisters and I ran in the bath room slammed the door and the freaking vanilla parts totally where glowing! Well we never got them again! And shortly after they vansihed from the market shelves!


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJenese* 
Funny story about jello pudding pops. My mom bought some for us once when
I was a kid. My dad was looking at the ingredients and the sell by date and said somehting like these things are so fake I bet they glow in the dark. My sisters and I ran in the bath room slammed the door and the freaking vanilla parts totally where glowing! Well we never got them again! And shortly after they vansihed from the market shelves!

Ooooh, I wish that comment made me love them and long for them any less... but it didnt! I just enjoyed them so much. fake, glowing ingredients and all!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
I remember Dunkaroos. I can't remember if I liked them or not though.

The thing I miss was this breakfast bread that my mom used to buy. It was like a cinnamon raisin swirl bread with a thick layer of SUPER sugary frosting on the top. Pre-sliced and everything. It was awesome. I don't even remember who made it.

My mom used to buy this all the time. Now, none of the brands have icing


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I remember when Ding Dongs and Ho-Ho's were wrapped in aluminum foil. I loved playing with those foil squares when I was finished eating them. I haven't eaten those treats for over 20 years, probably. But more than the treats, I remember the foil. I'm told they don't package them that way any more.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
Things I can't find in the US:
...
Real european fanta


Yes, yes, yes! Fanta Limon is my absolute favorite soda ever, and you can't get it here. And the Fanta Orange that you can get in the US is not as good as Fanta Orange in Europe - too sweet.

I remember loving Halfsies and McDonalds shakes (before they made them thicker).


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootGirl* 
Maybe it is a little healthier, but I didn't go to chick-fil-a for healthy food.

I don't know how things are elsewhere, but it is a law where I live that restaurants can't sell foods with trans-fats in them. The restaurant where I work had to change a lot of their recipes because of that, and had to do away with other things altogether (couldn't reformulate the recipe to taste good).


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootGirl* 
OMG, I usually HATE packaged cookies, but I would kill for some Magic Middles!!! Maybe I shouldn't read this thread, I'd forgotten about those and now I really want them










Yum! It was like fake ganache in the middle, oh my I had forgotten these....


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

Carnation Instant Breakfast Powder in coffee flavor.

Carnation Instant Breakfast bars

Grape creamsicles. I only ever see orange anymore. You used to be able to get a pack of grape, cherry & orange creamsicles.

Keebler had chocolate chocolate chip cookies. This was before the "soft" cookies took over and these disappeared. They were crunchy and so yummy.

Hubba bubba in chocolate. Not the chocolate mint, just plain chocolate. Circa 1984.


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
Duh how could I forget...
There used to be a pharmacy(thrifty's) near us in california that had an icecream scoop counter. they hadthis ice cream "chocolate malted crunch" YUMMMY!!! chocolate ice cream with little malted bits throughtout...yumm.

we get this all the time. its still around.








you can also get chocolate malted crunch pre-packaged in containers- not just at the counter! haha.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh how I miss thee....









And Tomato Flavored Ramen Noodles....









Gone Gone Gone


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about Malomars and Pinwheels - both cookies with marshmallow, wrapped in chocolate. When I lived in the US, I found similar ones, called "tea cakes" that were individually wrapped in purple foil - I shamelessly indulge in this grown-up version of my childhood favorites!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

i just saw malomars at the grocery store this evening... they looked yummy...


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

You have to come to Canada for Kinder Surprise eggs!
I can't find chocolate malts anywhere now though - where can I get one of those?


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Bavarian Meats in Seattle carries and will ship Kinder eggs, FYI. I have had them sent to my sister's kids along with other German goodies.

I miss my favorite ice cream which was Ben & Jerry's Cool Brittania. It was vanilla with dark chocolate covered shortbread chunks in it, and huge strawberry pieces.

I also miss the old Breyer's vanilla as a PP mentioned. Breyers and Ben & Jerry's were both bought out by Unilever awhile back, and they have changed things - not for the better.

I used to love Munchos. Do they still make those?

Spudnuts. The cinnamon ones.

An amazing cinnamon bread that was kind of like monkey bread, made at the bakery in the town where I grew up. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

subbing


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

New York Seltzer drinks!!


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Remember when it was called Sugar Smacks, instead of Honey Smacks? ...Those were the days!

Burger King had a sandwich called Veal Parmasean. Soooo freaking good. It was just a limited thing, but I remember loving them when I was a kid...early 1980's.

And, every morning on my way to high school, I stopped at 7-11 to grab a Jolt. All the sugar and twice the caffiene!!!

I also loved Clearly Canadian in Blackberry. When DH and I were dating (around 1991), we used to stop and get Clearly Candadian's and Lunchables and bike to the park and have a picnic. Good memories.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

OMG YES!! i drank that *all the time* I was just wondering the other day if they still make it or not!







 I have not looked in ages. The new flavored waters are DISGUSTING, taste like fake sugar. I bought one by accident once and threw it away.

We have chocolate MaltOMeal here, I might even have a box in the cabinet. you can get it on wic here. I THINK Maypo is around too.

My grandma's friend watched me for a day once, took me grocery shopping, I remember I told her I was going to *DIE* right there in the *STORE* if I could not have some Strawberry Shortcake cereal.







(fast-forward 20-some-odd years and I have an almost 3 year old who would very likely say the same thing!







and there probably *is* SS cereal again, I don't know since I don't buy the sweet cereals. My kids in general don't know what they are and since they love plenty of other *ahem* crap, I'm not going to enlighten them anytime soon!

Chocolate footballs. My grandpa used to buy me these chocolate football candies.
And my grandma used to let me eat the extra chocolate stars when she made these cookies with chocolate stars on them....I want that recipe just so I can do it and let my kids eat the extra stars









The brownies in the chicken TV dinner.









Clear Pepsi,









DooDads. In the days before Chex Mix was available in the store, whenever we went on long car trips, my dad bought this snack mix in a box called Doodads. It really wasn't all that different from chex mix though, it even had the little wheat things.

The last time I went to the store I actuallly looked for Dakota Style (local brand) cheezy puffs and they were not there. They are *the best* cheezies, SO MUCH cheezy stuff. I am going to be IRATE if they quit making them.

Ben and Jerry's Rainforest Crunch. And the Oatmeal cookie dough. I ate the Oatmeal cookie dough all the time when I was pregnant with, it must have been DS1 and actually wrote a letter to BnJ complaining because I was on a major jones pg with DD and could NOT find it. (or maybe it disappeared while I was preg with DD...it just doesn't seem that long ago that it was not around at all when I was pg with her!)

actually quite honestly a lot of stuff i ate is around, I just don't buy it anymore because I recognize it for what it is--junk. (Toaster Strudels anyone?)


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

what? My breyer's only has vanilla beans and cream and sugar...I think?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose* 
i just saw malomars at the grocery store this evening... they looked yummy...

I guess it is sooo long since I have been down "that" aisle, to avoid temptation, that I just assumed that they no longer exist...oooh, now I have to see if they are still in our local markets...I have very fond childhood memories of malomars, the smell of my mom's coffee and Mary Tyler Moore episodes - our regular afternoon snack!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
what? My breyer's only has vanilla beans and cream and sugar...I think?

Go look at the box - it now has "natural tara gum" whatever that is. They can still say they are all natural and I guess it's more pronouncable than other ingredients they could have chosen. Wonder if they still air those old commercials with the little kids reading the label - somehow I doubt it.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

ohhh I forgot about Magic Middles!

DH remembers an ice cream sandwich called a *Creamy Burger* from middle school lunch - it was neopolitan ice cream in between two round cookies, dipped in chocolate shell, so when you bit into it you didn't know which flavor you'd get. Anyone know anything about those?


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
what? My breyer's only has vanilla beans and cream and sugar...I think?

Me too! Still the best store bought ice cream around.


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

There was something called "Pizza Spins". As I remember, they were crunchy spicy cracker-like things. I remember having a huge fight with my cousin because she finished off the box when I was out of the room.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
For the past couple weeks, I've been really missing this cereal I used to LOVE as a kid. I have no idea what it was called, but it was little mini-wheat type things with fruit filling inside. The best was the strawberry and the raspberry.

I think I remember these. Soooo good.

In preschool i used to have pink pudding in a can. i have no idea the brand, but i remember it had a tab top and I'd always break the tab off and they'd have to get a can opener to open it.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

yeah unfortuantely my breyer's does have something called "carob gum" in it?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I remember that berry square cereal too! did they quit making that?? SOO good.









do they still make combos? the snack thing? little cracker like things round with cheese like stuff in the middle. came in pizza flavors too.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

This thread is so bad, but oh so good

1. jello 123-I think there's a recipe on regular jello boxes to mix with cool whip and it sounds like it may approximate 1-2-3

2. New York Seltzer- peach all the way (liked clearly canadian too but not as good as ny)

3. Magic middles

4. Jello pudding pops- though I have been able to find these just in different packaging (and not quite as good as I remember)

5, Anybody remember when McD's ran an Asian chicken nugget special- there were like 3 different Asian dipping sauces- they were so GOOD.

Might have cheez waffies where I live- they look familiar but I've never tried them, now I want to but perhaps its better if I let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
do they still make combos? the snack thing? little cracker like things round with cheese like stuff in the middle. came in pizza flavors too.

They sure do. DH & I devoured a bag last week.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Not from my childhood, but last spring, Trader Joe's had some cereal that was like mini wheats with strawberry filling. It was good. But even better was the cocoa variant that had nutella filling in it. OMG. It was divine. I loved it. My kids loved it. So did all our friends who were lucky enough to try it. And then of course they discontinued it. Wish I'd known, I'd have bought a couple of cases. I haven't found anything similar, but it was imported from Germany.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure if they still make them but I haven't had them in a few years.. little Koala bear cookie cracker things.. really small, cookie outer and chocolate filled inner. Yum.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
Not sure if they still make them but I haven't had them in a few years.. little Koala bear cookie cracker things.. really small, cookie outer and chocolate filled inner. Yum.

koala yummies


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

Mmmm... BarNone candy bars....


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 

Things I can't find in the US:
Kinder eggs- Love them.

They have these at a European deli near us. So cute!

I totally second the Clearly Canadian. I had completely forgotten about those. There was some kind of blackberry flavor that I LOVED. The new packaging looks terrible--too bad they changed it.


----------



## GibbieLulu (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
ohhh I forgot about Magic Middles!

DH remembers an ice cream sandwich called a *Creamy Burger* from middle school lunch - it was neopolitan ice cream in between two round cookies, dipped in chocolate shell, so when you bit into it you didn't know which flavor you'd get. Anyone know anything about those?









I remember these - SO GOOD! Wow, now I really want one of these









Also, Bar None candy bars. They were my absolute favs. I had almost forgotten about them until someone else mentioned them. And Orange flavored bubble gum, like Bubblicious or Hubba Bubba. I've looked for this on and off for years and have yet to find orange anywhere.


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

i can still get cheez balls here...i get them at sams club or the local tractor supply store(ours is called rural king) . i think bass pro shop has them too.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't seen Count Chocula cereal in a while. That stuff has been around forever and now suddenly I can't find it. It's soooo good too, I can easily eat an entire box at one time when I have a craving for it. (Which fortunately is only about once a year! LOL)


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Schwan's still makes those.









I miss 7-Up Gold. And I don't know if I ever drank banana quik or if my Dad used to wax on about it. But it sounds good, not that I'd buy Nestle now.

I remember banana quik! It was my favorite of all the flavors







. I used to walk over to Kroger to buy it during my break from Revco (now CVS) when I was in high school in the late 90s. I guess it didn't sell very well because I haven't seen it in at least 10 years now.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
I haven't seen Count Chocula cereal in a while. That stuff has been around forever and now suddenly I can't find it. It's soooo good too, I can easily eat an entire box at one time when I have a craving for it. (Which fortunately is only about once a year! LOL)

Depends on where you live. Some States get it year round, some only get it around Halloween. We never used to get it until we got our second Target store, and now we get it for Halloween there and I saw it at Red Apple this year too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General...akfast_cereals

Quote:

Target and Wal-Mart are among the stores that have been known to carry these more scarce cereals during October in time for Halloween. They can be found year-round in the Midwest at Wal-Mart Supercenters and on Amazon.com, and in the Southeast in many stores. In addition, they have been spotted year-round in some Wal-Mart Supercenters in the East.
Monster cereals are a pop culture icon, though.

Last year I found a lady on ebay that sells them year round.. I bought 6 boxes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscompgeek* 
i can still get cheez balls here...i get them at sams club or *the local tractor supply store*(ours is called rural king) . i think bass pro shop has them too.

I clearly do not live near a tractor supply store because I find it a bit strange that they would sell cheese balls...


----------



## katm (Mar 15, 2006)

We used to have this place called the Pop Shoppe and you would get a crate and then pick different flavoured pops that came in glass bottles, they still sell the pop at certain stores but I think the best part was going and picking out the different flavours in that little red crate!


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjs* 
This thread is so bad, but oh so good

Might have cheez waffies where I live- they look familiar but I've never tried them, now I want to but perhaps its better if I let sleeping dogs lie.

cHhhhhhhhhEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZe Waffies. I dump my 401k for a shipping carton of those cheesy crack snacks. or the deli chips in the blue bag


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Jello pudding pops!


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
I haven't seen Count Chocula cereal in a while. That stuff has been around forever and now suddenly I can't find it. It's soooo good too, I can easily eat an entire box at one time when I have a craving for it. (Which fortunately is only about once a year! LOL)

We ate an entire box at one sitting recently. Someone gave it to our family as a "joke" present--we could not eat it fast enough!

Still available, and yummy....Captain Crunch, Crunchberries and Peanut Butter Captain Crunch cereals. They shred the top of your mouth eating them because of the rough texture, but we love them!


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

Peanut Butter Captain Crunch leaves that film of slick fattiness on the roof of your mouth that can soothe the torn up nature created by the rough texture.


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

For anyone in the Midwest, or close, HyVee sells their own brand of Cheez Balls. They are very close to Planter's, but are only available every once in a while.

I remember the Pop Shoppe. It was at our Farm and Home Supply store. My favorite was the Lime Rickey flavor.

I miss the old recipe Taco flavored Doritos (the new recipe is yuck), and every Christmas I crave Wink sour soda. I also miss Tangy Taffy flavors like chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember PDQ? My gramma would by that instead of Nestle powder and I loved it. I used to sneak it and eat it by the spoonful instead of mixing in milk.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhotmama* 
mmmm Schwann's

Um, my Schwans man delivered some strawberry bars today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olien* 

Marathon bars. It was who knows what covered in chocolate... 2 thin strips kind of braided together...


Oh my. That was my absolute fav. candy bar! My sister and I use to walk to 7 eleven to buy some w/our allowance. MMMMMMMM!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 

Yes!!!! Jello Pudding Pops were the absolute best. I wonder if you could make them yourself with pudding mix?? Wanna try? I think I might!


Yes, you sure can! I make a ton of popsicles in the summer, and once a month or so I make those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 

do they still make combos? the snack thing? little cracker like things round with cheese like stuff in the middle. came in pizza flavors too.

Uh-huh! I see them in the check out at Wmart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Does anyone remember PDQ? My gramma would by that instead of Nestle powder and I loved it. I used to sneak it and eat it by the spoonful instead of mixing in milk.

I don't remember that stuff, but that reminded me that my mom use to buy grape Koolaid in the can. Yk, the sweetened stuff. I would eat it by the spoonful. Wow, that thought makes my teeth HURT now! Ick!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhotmama* 
Peanut Butter Captain Crunch leaves that film of slick fattiness on the roof of your mouth that can soothe the torn up nature created by the rough texture.

HA! So true!


----------



## my3monkees (Nov 17, 2004)

I had forgotten about the Magic Middles and the Clearly Canadian!

I used to love Shasta pop (soda). Its still around in the 2 liter size. But these were small glass bottles in lots of different flavors, my favorites were a black cherry and this neon green one, can't remember the flavor. OH, I almost forgot the pineapple was good too!

Maybe someone here will remember this candy, no one I mention it to ever does. A few times when I was very young(mid 70's) my mom bought me this candy. It was in a little toy skillet. Filled with candy shaped like a sunny side up egg. The texture is hard to describe. It was hard but easily broken. I loved it!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

I haven't seen Count Chocula cereal in a while. That stuff has been around forever and now suddenly I can't find it. It's soooo good too, I can easily eat an entire box at one time when I have a craving for it.
Oh, lord! I luuuuuurv Count Chocula. When I was pg with DD2 I had an unavoidable craving for it. I tried to rationalize it by having only one bowl a day (which was SO hard!), but DH ratted me out to the midwife.








She looked at me and said, "_Really?_" "_Really?_"
Yeah, that was shameful end of my CC fix.

Speaking of Captain Crunch and Peanut Butter Crunch... we used to eat chocolate ice cream topped with Peanut Butter Crunch and bananas... Gah! Yum!









Quote:

Does anyone remember PDQ?
I vaguely remember PDQ... I can picture the box in my head, but I can't remember the taste.


----------



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

"Magic Middles" cookies
"Pizzeria" chips

They don't make Clearly Canadian anymore????

And, my all-time favorite that I am in permanent mourning over... JOSTA!!! It was a soft drink made by Pepsi (the only thing I will drink from Pepsi, too... gotta stay loyal to Coca-Cola, being from Atlanta!







I literally drove to every store and contacted Pepsi, called the local bottling place, etc. when they were phasing it out in a desperate effort to find more. Josta, oh Josta, how I miss you!!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

the original "vernors" soda-pop. used to be a regionally made product, but then it was bought by some big company and now it sucks.

we used to get a vernor's float.. made with vanilla custard ice cream.... YUM!


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Undercover Bears Oatmeal
Oatmeal with packet of "fruit" gel for drawing on the oatmeal
Clearly Canadian (cherry)
Pizzeria chips (was so disappointed when those disappeared)
Sweet and sour suckers (delicious)
Hidden Valley Pizza Ranch Dressing
Crystal Pepsi

There are probably a few other things that I'm not remembering right now.

I remember New York Seltzer. My grandmother drank it all the time and would share it with me

Anyone remember Hidden Treasures cereal? Super Mario soda comes back to mind even though I only had it maybe two times.

Has anyone else noticed that the processed foods of the 80's (and earlier, I'm sure) seemed to be made with higher quality ingredients than the grossness that is the processed foods of today?


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NettleTea* 
Has anyone else noticed that the processed foods of the 80's (and earlier, I'm sure) seemed to be made with higher quality ingredients than the grossness that is the processed foods of today?


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

I would do just about anything for some more of those flour tortilla Keebler chips. Cheese or cinnamon sugar. So freakin' good.


----------



## mommy13 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

I drank that all the time. My friend and I actually got pulled over by the police because they thought it was alchohol.LOL


----------



## muliebrity22 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha27* 
I just remembered what used to be my absolute fav drink- "Clearly Canadian". It came in wierd shaped bottles and was like a sparkling soda in flavors like black cherry and raspberry? I loved that stuff! Anyone else remember this stuff?

Oh my gosh, yes. I haven't thought about that in years.


----------



## ContentMom (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread, so I'm not sure if someone already mentioned this product... New York Seltzer. They were similar to the Clearly Canadian drinks that others have mentioned. I especially liked the Cream Soda and the Raspberry ones.

I've heard that some people have found some in the last few years, but they are entirely different. Now they are bitter or something. Not really the same thing at all.


----------



## Jgitsch357 (Nov 23, 2009)

My brother and I bring up Choc-o-bliss by Hostess all them time... Those were the best... and New York Seltzer, YUM.


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

I remember Clearly Canadian! I was addicted to it for awhile when I was in my early teens or preteens. Hadn't thought about that stuff in years. I also haven't seen banana popsicles in at least twenty years and I LOVED those when I was a kid. Every time I lost a tooth, I got a banana popsicle. I used to pull and wiggle my teeth to try and hurry up the process because I liked those banana popsicles so much!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage* 
Planter's Cheez Balls...I bet they stopped making them because they were making people grow extra heads or something but I don't care, I would buy them in a SECOND if I saw them again...








imagining my shopping cart full of dark leafy greens, organic eggs, lentils, avocadoes, whole wheat pasta and an entire CASE of Planter's Cheez Balls









DUDE. Me, too. I have like a hundred pics of me as a toddler munching on those things and can still remember them. I miss their chemical goodness so much.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscompgeek* 
i can still get cheez balls here...i get them at sams club or the local tractor supply store(ours is called rural king) . i think bass pro shop has them too.

I'm in Southern IL and have been to like a million Rural Kings and never seen them at any. Now I am just dying to cross the border to find cheese balls at a Rural King. Can you tell I'm pg?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't read the rest of this thread, but there was a candy bar in probably the early 90s called "PB Max"

OMG it was so good. Peanut butter and chocolate is my favorite combo, and this was a shortbread type cookie with PILES of CREAMY peanut butter on top, and then these little crunchy balls of cookie, and all dipped in chocolate.

It was FANFREAKINTASTIC.

OMG, there is a wikipedia page about it.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
Haven't read the rest of this thread, but there was a candy bar in probably the early 90s called "PB Max"

OMG it was so good. Peanut butter and chocolate is my favorite combo, and this was a shortbread type cookie with PILES of CREAMY peanut butter on top, and then these little crunchy balls of cookie, and all dipped in chocolate.

It was FANFREAKINTASTIC.

OMG, there is a wikipedia page about it.

It talks about the Mars family's hatred of peanut butter. Huh? Who hates peanut butter? I mean, I can see avoiding it if you have peanut allergies, but hate it? That seems uncalled for.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

It's really hard to find but I loved Dunkaroos as a kid...I found a dollar general that sold them while I was pregnant and bought two boxes.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
It's really hard to find but I loved Dunkaroos as a kid...I found a dollar general that sold them while I was pregnant and bought two boxes.

OMG! Really?!

I LOVED dunkaroos!

And Koala Yummies...but I think maybe you can still find those if you know where to look?

ETA: I just realized I've said "OMG!" three times in two posts on this thread. I obviously get too excited about out-dated candy.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I clearly remember the specialty beverages that kids drank when I was in Elementary:

Clearly Canadian at St Louis Bread Co
Fruitopia at school from the vending machine
Sobe when your aunt let you and your cousins get it at the gas station








and... Orbitz. Disgusting beverage with floating bits of goo. Does anyone remember this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbitz_%28soft_drink%29


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

King Vitamin cereal. Mmmmmm.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I saw that other people posted a lot fo my similar things.

O'boises potato chips were so good. i think about them all the time. They were so crunchy and delicious and VERY salty.

Jello pudding pops were one of my favorite things about vacation.

New York Seltzer water. I LOVED this stuff!!

Crystal Pepsi

And of course, Clearly Canadian. My sister and I came across this several months ago, so you can have itg mailed to your house. I always loved the black cherry.
http://www.beveragesdirect.com/products/clearly/


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

coconut cakes, but I think they still sell those at the hostess store. They are round chocolate cakes with a white filling inside covered in marshmallow and colored coconut. Just loved those as a kid but I think I've had them within the last 5-10 years

Also remember "push-ups" and I have no idea if they still make them or not (frozen popsickle thing) it was orange and you peeled the top paper off then pushed up the little plastic stick in the center. Havent seen them but then again, haven't looked.

I had no idea they didnt make jello pudding pops anymore, oh I'm so behind the times... but I am quite sure we bought a huge canister of cheez balls a few years ago because I bought it just for the container lol so they must make them somewhere.. they do make cheese curls which are almost the same just different shape right?

I loved Wacky Wafers (sweetheart like candy, came like 10 to a pack all dif flavors in wrapped a clear freezepop type of plastic tube thing)

Remember the Kaboom cereal too that someone mentioned. Have no idea why that has stood out for me all these years but I loved it.

Thank Goodness they still make Capt'n Crunch. I still indulge every now and then.

I also loved the grape Hubba Bubba bubblegum... do they still make it? And then the Big Red (sticks of cinnamon gum) ... havent seen them but it could be where I shop nowadays


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmum35* 
coconut cakes, but I think they still sell those at the hostess store. They are round chocolate cakes with a white filling inside covered in marshmallow and colored coconut. Just loved those as a kid but I think I've had them within the last 5-10 years

Hostess Snowballs - yep, they still make those. Mmmm....


----------

